# Feeder mice



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 10, 2016)

Do you guys think feeding live mice(or rabbits)is better or feeding frozen pre-killed.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 11, 2016)

*I personally would never feed live . Too many reptiles end up with "mouth rot " and infection due to animals that don't want to be eaten fighting , and biting back ! Just out of curiosity what type of tort are you feeding live rabbits to ? *


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 11, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *I personally would never feed live . Too many reptiles end up with "mouth rot " and infection due to animals that don't want to be eaten fighting , and biting back ! Just out of curiosity what type of tort are you feeding live rabbits to ? *


Oh lol no. I put rabbit cause some people feed there turtles/snakes/lizard, rabbit. I've only feed pinky mice


----------

